# Salado-Tener mala suerte



## la italianilla

Hola a todos desde Roma 
Estoy buscando frases o dichos coloquiales (también de ultimisísima generación) para "desgraciado,-a" o "tener mala suerte" también. 
Por ejemplo: este chico es un "..."
o también: "este chico no tiene suerte con las mujeres"
Espero no haya sido tratado ya en este foro, (o ya no haya sido?  ). No encontré nada. 
Gracias desde ya


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Para lo de mala suerte, conozco, Salado.
_"Ese chico está/es salao"_ coloquialmente.

entonces:
_salao ( de sal)_
_enpavao ( de pava)_
_de malas_

No recierdo más por ahora, pero ya estaré por acá de nuevo...

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## almita

En México para el que tiene mala suerte también utilizamos la palabra "salado" y para un desgraciado... en masculino?
pues se va a oír mal pero lo usamos los menores de 30 años,, jejej.. "perro del mal" o "rata de dos patas". Todo lo demás que se me ocurre ya son groserías.. !!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Pero es desgraciado, de alguien que nerece compasión por no tener la gracia de dios en el sentido de tener pocos recursos, no tener amor o algo así?
o en el sentido de alguien son sentimientos?

Ahora me confundí...


----------



## almita

Aahhh perdón!!! 

Creo que "tener mala suerte" y "desgraciado" como _desafortunado_ y no en el sentido negativo que entendí ¡¡tiene más sentido!! 

Entonces un modismo para este significado sería "pobre diablo".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Si, suena bien, "pobre diablo" , "sin madre", "llevado por la vida"


----------



## tamakun

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola:
> Para lo de mala suerte, conozco, Salado.
> _"Ese chico está/es salao"_ coloquialmente.
> 
> entonces:
> _salao ( de sal)_
> _enpavao ( de pava)_
> _de malas_
> 
> No recierdo más por ahora, pero ya estaré por acá de nuevo...
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa


 Ja ja en mi pais diriamos "Ese tiene un chino atras"  ¿Por que? ni idea Saludos


----------



## RSalaya

También servirían: "Es un pobrecito", "Tiene la negra", "Si pone un circo le crecen los enanos"


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Por aquí también alguien con mala suerte es un *salado, salada*. También *es o está piña*.

Atentamente,


----------



## la italianilla

Gracias a todos 
Y sí, quería decir ->"tener mala suerte" y "desgraciado" como desafortunado 

Resumiendo:
"pobre diablo" , "sin madre", "llevado por la vida" -> Venezuela
 "Ese tiene un chino atras"-> por dónde exactamente por dónde? España o América Latina? 
 "Es un pobrecito", "Tiene la negra", "Si pone un circo le crecen los enanos" -> España
"Salado/a --- es o está piña -> en Perú

¿Está bien? 
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## krolaina

la italianilla said:


> Gracias a todos
> Y sí, quería decir ->"tener mala suerte" y "desgraciado" como desafortunado
> 
> Resumiendo:
> "pobre diablo" , "sin madre", "llevado por la vida" -> Venezuela
> "Ese tiene un chino atras"-> por dónde exactamente por dónde? España o América Latina?  *Por aquí no...*
> "Es un pobrecito", "Tiene la negra", "Si pone un circo le crecen los enanos" -> España
> "Salado/a --- es o está piña -> en Perú
> 
> ¿Está bien?
> Gracias de nuevo.


 
Cuidado con la palabra "desgraciado" porque según el contexto puede ser un insulto:

A: Le dejé el ordenador y me lo ha roto.
B: ¡Será desgraciado el tío! 

Por aquí también decimos que *está negado* o que ha *nacido sin estrella*.

Saluditos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá (México) decimos salado.


----------



## la italianilla

la italianilla said:


> Gracias a todos
> Y sí, quería decir ->"tener mala suerte" y "desgraciado" como desafortunado





krolaina said:


> Cuidado con la palabra "desgraciado" porque según el contexto puede ser un insulto:
> 
> A: Le dejé el ordenador y me lo ha roto.
> B: ¡Será desgraciado el tío!
> s



Ya lo sé, pasa lo mismo en italiano, estaba pensando a "desgreciado" como sinónimo de "desafortunado"  Gracias!

_Resumiendo:
"pobre diablo" , "sin madre", "llevado por la vida" -> Venezuela
 "Ese tiene un chino atras"-> América Latina
 "Es un pobrecito", "Tiene la negra", "Si pone un circo le crecen los enanos" ,"está negado" o "nacido sin estrella"-> España
"Salado/a --- es o está piña -> Perú
Salado/a -> México_

Gracias de nuevo, también a ToñoTorreón por su sugerencia.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Lo del chino atrás jamás lo había oído.


----------



## tamakun

ToñoTorreón said:


> Lo del chino atrás jamás lo había oído.


Esa es una expresion coloquial cubana que es mi pais


----------



## Mangato

Gafado, de gafe

En cuanto a los que notienen suerte en el amor "ligan menos que los gases nobles"


----------



## tatius

También se dice "tener la suerte torcida". Muy gráfico el asunto.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* también, aparte de usar la expresión "*estar salado*", se ocupa:

"*Levantarse con el pie izquierdo*", expresión aplicada cuando en determinado día todo nos sale mal, todo es mala suerte; lo mismo aquello de "*llover sobre mojado*" o de "*tras corneado, apaleado*" utilizado para referirse a aquellas personas en quienes la mala suerte se ensaña con ellas.


----------



## Mangato

tatius said:


> También se dice "tener la suerte torcida". Muy gráfico el asunto.


 
Y también  _tener la suerte de espaldas_


----------



## Oscar Cáceres Burgos

Ya que estás por Roma, quizás entenderás el *"Yeta"* que usamos en Chile. Y no se aplica sólo a personas. Se usa particularmente cuando a una persona todo le sale mal. Eso es _SER YETA_. También a los inmuebles, o a los vehículos. Cuando hay algún local en el que no funcionan los negocios, o un vehículo que siempre se echa a perder, esos son _yeta_.
Y también puede ser _"estar meado de perro"._
O _"Bailar con la fea"._
O _"Tener mala cue'a"_ (cue'a = cueva [sinónimo de _suerte_ por estos lados]).
O........... No se me ocurren más


----------



## Mangato

Ser un CENIZO.  Se utiliza  por alguna parte esta palabra?


----------



## Modosita

Mangato said:


> Ser un CENIZO. Se utiliza por alguna parte esta palabra?


 
Hola Mangato, a mí me encanta esta expresión. Incluso viene contemplado en el DRAE. 

saludos


----------



## la italianilla

Gracias a todos, son muchísimos 

Resumiendo:

*Venezuela* -> "pobre diablo" , "sin madre", "llevado por la vida" 
*Cuba* -> "Ese tiene un chino atras"
*España* -> "Es un pobrecito", "Tiene la negra", "Si pone un circo le crecen los enanos" ,"está negado" o "nacido sin estrella" , "Gafado, de gafe" , "ligan menos que los gases nobles" (cuando no tienen suerte con el amor) "tener la suerte torcida" , "tener la suerte de espaldas" , "Ser un CENIZO"
*Perú* -> "Salado/a", "es o está piña" 
México -> "Salado/a" 
*El Salvador* -> "Salado/a" , "Levantarse con el pie izquierdo" _(casi se puede traducir literalmente en italiano, pero los italianos la utilizamos cuando uno está nervioso, qué raro! )_ , "llover sobre mojado" _(esta también la tenemos y significa lo mismo que en castellano )_ "tras corneado" , "apaleado".
*Chile* -> "Ser yeta" ( @ Oscar Cáceres Burgos: lo de "iettare" "iella" ) , "estar meado de perro" , "Bailar con la fea" , "Tener mala cue'a" (cue'a = cueva [sinónimo de suerte por estos lados]).

Ahora me las copio en mi cuadernito  gracias a todos!!!


----------



## CheRie

En Venezuela tener mala suerte también se dice : "estar empavado (empavao)"


----------



## Dhampir

Yo diria estoy (*Sapiado)*


----------



## Priss

Hola!
En Ecuador, "salado"  se refiera a alguien que tiene mala suerte... 
Me gustaría saber si en otros países, también se dice "salado", o cómo se le llama a los que tienen mala suerte?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Rayines

No, en Argentina no. Podría ser "enyetado" (yeta= mala suerte), pero más bien coloquial.


----------



## Antpax

Hola cría Priss. Hola Rayines:

¡Qué curioso! Por España "salado" significa que alguien es simpático y se suele pronunciar (al menos en mi barrio) _salao._

A los que tienen mala suerte se les llama "gafados" y a los que la provocan "gafes". Ahora que me acuerdo, tTambién se usa "desgraciado" para los que tienen mala suerte.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Rayines

Me faltó agregar que aquí "salado" -como se vio en algún otro hilo- es "caro". En cambio sí usamos -se usaba- "salero" para la gracia.


----------



## romarsan

Antpax said:


> Hola cría Priss. Hola Rayines:
> 
> ¡Qué curioso! Por España "salado" significa que alguien es simpático y se suele pronunciar (al menos en mi barrio) _salao._
> 
> A los que tienen mala suerte se les llama "gafados" y a los que la provocan "gafes". Ahora que me acuerdo, tTambién se usa "desgraciado" para los que tienen mala suerte.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Y si es realmente gracioso entonces ya es "resalao"


----------



## Priss

Vaya que diferencia de significados!! 
Muchas gracias Rayines.... y todo claro como el agua Romi y Crío Ant.


----------



## Servando

En México también usamos "esta/estoy salado", haciendo referencia a la mala suerte


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Sip... mala suerte, mala pata o de plano *salado* como un chamoy.

Tambien decimos que *trae el santo volteado (de espaldas)*

Como ves, hay mucha variedad ^_^


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Por acá es así, salado= empavado = desafurtunado = pavoso ...que tiene muy mala suerte.

- _Que te robaron el carro?_
_- si, estoy salao... ( _salado_)_

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## xnavar

En catalán hay una expresión un poco anticuada: _hem fet salat_, cuya traducción literal es "hemos hecho salado" (sic) que significa que no hemos conseguido lo que queríamos. Siempre me ha parecido una expresión muy curiosa, de la que desconozco el origen.
Saludos


----------



## Priss

Gracias amigos... Acá, y asumo que en otros sitios también, estar salado se refiere a cuando te han hechado sal, es decir que te han embrujado, por consiguiente tienes mala suerte . Por eso hay tantas y tantas supersticiones sobre si tiras sal tendrás mala suerte y ese tipo de cosas.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Exacto Priss, si alguien no te quiere bien, *te hecha la sal* para que tengas mala suerte, entonces debes ir a catemaco con los brujos para que *te hagan una limpia.* 

Claro que yo, no soy supersticioso... porque trae mala suerte ^_^


----------



## JABON

Hola a todos

Por aquí en tierras salvadoreñas también es sinónimo de mala suerte

Saludos


----------



## xnavar

Acá, y asumo que en otros sitios también, estar salado se refiere a cuando te han *hechado* sal, es decir que te han embrujado, por consiguiente tienes mala suerte . Por eso hay tantas y tantas supersticiones sobre si tiras sal tendrás mala suerte y ese tipo de cosas

si alguien no te quiere bien, *te hecha la sal* para que tengas mala suerte, entonces debes ir a catemaco con los brujos para que *te hagan una limpia.* 

¡Cuidado! hay que acordarse de echar las haches del verbo echar


----------



## Bartocus123

Oscar Cáceres Burgos said:


> Ya que estás por Roma, quizás entenderás el *"Yeta"* que usamos en Chile. Y no se aplica sólo a personas. Se usa particularmente cuando a una persona todo le sale mal. Eso es _SER YETA_. También a los inmuebles, o a los vehículos. Cuando hay algún local en el que no funcionan los negocios, o un vehículo que siempre se echa a perder, esos son _yeta_.
> Y también puede ser _"estar meado de perro"._
> O _"Bailar con la fea"._
> O _"Tener mala cue'a"_ (cue'a = cueva [sinónimo de _suerte_ por estos lados]).
> O........... No se me ocurren más


 
Según tengo entendido _yeta_ es alguien que trae o contagia mala suerte.

Por cierto, conocí la expresión _salao_ gracias a _*El viejo y el mar*_ de Hemingway


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En España, salado= Gracioso, agudo o chistoso.

Saludos


----------

